# Can't find Nilsson video



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

I have lost a video on Youtube.I am almost certain it was the duet from the Prologue from Gotterdammerung. She looked really nice. I believe Jess Thomas was the tenor it was in color.. 
. It was even posted to this forum. I can't find it anywhere. Any ideas?? Thanks.


----------



## interestedin (Jan 10, 2016)

You don't mean this Prologue with Windgassen?


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

interestedin said:


> You don't mean this Prologue with Windgassen?


Oh, yes!!!!!!!!!! Thanks. It is really great and she looks perhaps her best ever here. Could NOT find it using search. Pity it was lip synched. Lordy, she has a jaw to match Sutherland's! It is probably not a coincidence that they both had gargantuan voices. How DO singers stand and sing on those steeply raked stages!!!????


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> Oh, yes!!!!!!!!!! Thanks. It is really great and she looks perhaps her best ever here. Could NOT find it using search. Pity it was lip synched. Lordy, she has a jaw to match Sutherland's! It is probably not a coincidence that they both had gargantuan voices. How DO singers stand and sing on those steeply raked stages!!!????


If Nilson hadn't opened here mouth I would have sworn that it was Dame Joan, the same posture


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

That video is lip-synched to the Decca/Solti _Gotterdammerung_.

Birgit here looks just like the manager of an apartment complex where I used to live. Kelly preferred rock music, however.


----------

